# Four Star??



## SargeEMT (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have the contact information for FOURSTAR Timber?


----------



## tater00 (Dec 17, 2008)

Google Forestar Real Estate Group. I was just on that site and they did have a lease in Carroll and a few in other counties that didn't get leased this season.


----------



## meherg (Dec 17, 2008)

if you find something let me know if you need members looking for something close to home    SANDHILL


----------



## satchmo (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.crownpinetimber.com
This is the link for all of four stars leases. Good luck.


----------



## HuntMasta (Dec 29, 2008)

Forestar and Crown Pine are different companies and handle different leases.  They both handle properties that used to belong to Temple.  The website for Forestar is www.forestargroup.com and the website for Crown Pine is www.crownpinetimber.com.


----------

